

Crazy 3D browsing experience works in Safari and some versions of Chrome - kinlan
http://html5samples.appspot.com/3dCube.html

======
freedrull
In only spins on the x-axis in my version of chrome... 9.0.597.98

Is it supposed to rotate on the z-axis?

